# Recurring drywall crack?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

kcrossley2 said:


> ...I suspect the best solution is to pull the old drywall tape and re-tape it.


Yes, you have it right. Read below.



kcrossley2 said:


> However, that solution seems rather drastic. Is there anything else that might work?


No, absolutley no, this is not a drastic step. It is a necessary step for a proper drywall crack repair. Cracks cannot be repaired by simply coating with spackle. 

You must apply tape, to the crack. 

If you tape the crack, coat as needed, and sand, it should not re-crack. If the crack is an obvious "sheetrock seam", then you may also wish to install additional drywall screws to the area (secure it), before taping and coating.

Good Luck.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

WB is absolutely correct. Where is the problem area?? Over a door or window? If so, likely it didn't get fastened properly. Often the hangers will just nail top and bottom on short header spans allowing movement when doors/windows are opened and closed....


----------

